# Fall Pups :: Guess x Leo



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

hi...Guess has now joined the Arcane Crew and has been bred to Leo...pups should arrive September 13/12 ...looking for name ideas for a possible ''WHO'' litter theme


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Dr. Who-- Doc

Guess Who Is Coming For Dinner--Sidney or Sydney

Who's a Pinball Wizard-- Tommy


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Who Dat
Horton Hears a Who
Anybody Who's Anybody
Says Who?
Who Knows
Who's Calling?
Look who's here
look who's talking


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

Who Let the Dogs Out?


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Uh oh, those pups will be dangerously close to being born on my birthday. (Just sayin'... ) Can't wait to see them - I'm sure they'll be gorgeous!

Love the Dr. Who suggestion that DG came up with!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Who's Your Daddy?-- Junior or Leo


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Y'all are soooooooo good when it comes to thinking up names.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Who's Going To Ride Your Wild Horses? (From the U2 song)--call name Rider or even Wilder or Horse.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

(btw, I'm totally jealous of your future Leo babies...love that boy!)


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Who are you? Who? Who? (csi theme song)


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

OutWest said:


> Who are you? Who? Who? (csi theme song)


I love that song! For the longest time I thought they were singing about a blue awning, but it's really a blue morning!

There are a lot of Who songs that could be used in a registered name, making it a question in the beginning by adding Who or Who Is?

For Example-- Who Is Behind Blue Eyes or Who's Next (call name Nexus) or Who Won't Get Fooled Again (call name Joker or Kidder or Prankster)


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Who's On First? (callname Slugger or Abbott)
Who You Talkin' About? (callname Willis)
Who Let the Dogs Out? (callname Baha) 
Who Shot JR? (callname Dallas or Miss Ellie)
Who Framed Roger Rabbit? (callname Valiant or Jessica)
Who Moved My Cheese? (callname Scurry)
Who Wants to Be a Millionaire? (callname Regis or Viera)
Who Put the Bomp? (callname Barry or Baby)
Who'll Stop the Rain? (callname Creedence or Virginia)
Who's Lovin' You? (callname Jackson or Smokey)
Who's That Lady? (callname Isley)


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*Confirmed!*

Lovely Guess is busy cookin her 7 babies!!!! thinking of the *CODE* litter....ideas??


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

You who
Somebody who loves you (bonus star wars quote)
Who's that girl
Who's on first
Who's the boss
Look who's crying now


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

arcane said:


> Lovely Guess is busy cookin her 7 babies!!!! thinking of the *CODE* litter....ideas??


Awww, she looks great! 

hmmm...code theme:

Secret Code - Breaker
Code of Honor - Major, Sergeant, Gunner
Decoder Ring - Annie (little orphan annie  )
Code Word - Puzzle, Clue
Code of Ethics 
Morse Code 
Dress Code - Diva, Posh


----------



## Portia1224 (May 26, 2011)

Da Vinci Code (Vince)
Code Red (Cruise, Demi) (as in A Few Good Men)
Programmer's Code (Java)
Napoleonic Code (Napoleon)
Code of Justinian (Justin)


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Code of Conduct - call name Honor


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

How about something using the theme of the Navajo Code Talkers--the WWII US soldiers who sent messages in Navajo which The Japanese were never able to decipher. Official Site of the Navajo Code Talkers


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

CStrong73 said:


> Code of Conduct - call name Honor


I like this and kinda fitting as I change my direction!!!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*Puppies!!!!!!!!!!*

Here is lovely Guess and her new family! 8 boys & 2 girls arrived Sept 10, 2012 ....she was carrying 12 ...sadly a wee boy & girl are in heaven  the other babes are doing very well, and Guess is an amazing momma  we are interviewing for a couple boy homes ....


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

They are just adorable!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Congrats!!!! BEAUTIFUL picture!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh, they're all so beautiful. Are you going to post pictures as they grow? I've been very hooked on the other GRF litters, and they are all about to leave the nest if they haven't already...


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I really love Decoder Ring as a reg'd name.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

OutWest said:


> Oh, they're all so beautiful. Are you going to post pictures as they grow? I've been very hooked on the other GRF litters, and they are all about to leave the nest if they haven't already...


I could!!!!!: for name suggestions!!! lol


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Name ideas for "code:"

Enigma Machine (call name Al or Turing)
Rosetta Stone (call name Rosie)
Morse Code (callname Dash)
Code Red (Red)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulaitons on the new litter, mom and babies are so beautiful. Precious picture, so sorry for the loss of the two little angels.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*silly Guess*

what a funny girl!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

That is such a cute picture! She must feel very comfortable!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

They at so cute and momma is so pretty! That is a lot of pups! Sorry two went to the bridge.. I'm no good on names..at least just taking them off the top of my head. Can't wait to see pics as they get bigger!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Arcane's The Bro Code (Barney).
Arcane's Code Of Honor ( I love Honor as a girl name)
Arcane's Promo Code
Arcane Matrix Code
Arcane's Morse Code
Arcane's Algorithm
Arcane's Cracking The Code
Arcane's Color Coded
Arcane's Goin' Code Red - Cody
Arcane's Zip Code 90210
Arcane's Code Of Conduct
Arcane's Code Of Ethics
Arcane's So Bianary
Arcane's Code Dependent- Jilly (ha!)
Arcane's Quantum Crytpography- Egypt
Arcane's Secret Code
Arcane's Armarni Code
Arcane's Da Vinci Code
Arcane's Code Name Augie
Arcane's The Princess Code
Arcane's Pearl Jam No Code
Arcane's Code De La Mode
Arcane's Code Lyoko
Arcane's The Chicago Code
Arcane's Cheatin' The Tax Code
Arcane's Kraft Inequality
Arcane's The Huffman Code
Arcaen's Code To Joy
Arcane Pirate's Code
Arcane's Java Code

*kindly provided by Ljilly:You_Rock_*

*my keeper girl shall be *
*Arcanes Code De La Mode ....now need a call name *


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

hmmmm maybe *Jilly*??:


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*puppies day 3*

here they are today, filling out just beautifully and pigment is coming in!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

They are just beautiful, I love the variation in the shades of gold. Gorgeous puppies.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Gorgeous redheads! Got to love them!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Love Love Love puppy piles!


----------



## Mosby's Mom (Oct 19, 2011)

ADORABLE babies! Just wanted to say I LOVE "Arcane's The Bro Code (Barney)". There needs to be a Golden Barney Stinson out there to go with my Golden Ted Mosby


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Oh my goodness!! I hope you're still breeding when the time comes for me to get another Golden haha.

Your dogs are so beautiful.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Ninde'Gold said:


> Oh my goodness!! I hope you're still breeding when the time comes for me to get another Golden haha.
> 
> Your dogs are so beautiful.


thank you! this shall be our last litter for approx 2 yrs as all my girlies shall be puppies!!!!!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful babies, love their coloring too. Looking forward to seeing lots of pictures of them in the days to come.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

The puppies are adorable!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

arcane said:


> thank you! this shall be our last litter for approx 2 yrs as all my girlies shall be puppies!!!!!!!!


Well I hope you enjoy these little guys and gals while they're with you. A break might be nice though, eh?

How's your Rotti!? (it was a Rotti you got, wasn't it?)


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Ninde'Gold said:


> Well I hope you enjoy these little guys and gals while they're with you. A break might be nice though, eh?
> 
> How's your Rotti!? (it was a Rotti you got, wasn't it?)


Yes a break is welcome, and I have downsized dogs so it shall be unusual to have a handful! our Rott ' Gemma' is amazing love her to pieces!!! she is getting SO big!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I think we also need a Gemma thread  I bet she's big!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Ninde'Gold said:


> I think we also need a Gemma thread  I bet she's big!


there is one however I havent posted pics in a while, :doh: she is pretty lanky right now and I cant seem to fatten her up!!! LOL I take some new shots soon!!


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Any more updates?


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*one week*

here are our babies at one week...sadly Mr Black was lost in the night on fri  Guess has a bad habit of laying on her back and when was checked he was gone...I am having a hard time dealing with his loss and seeing past pics of his handsome little self.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Omg, they are so cute! So sorry about the one you lost..at least he's at the Bridge with his brother and sister.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Gorgeous pups, very sorry about Mr. Black...RIP sweet little one.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*pups 9days*

pretty certain orange girl is my keeper puppy!! pinky has crossed the 1# line ...the boys are just tubs! lol


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The pink collar puppy is so lovely and angelic looking!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

They look wonderful!


----------



## GeorgiaOnMyMind (May 4, 2010)

There's nothing better than a puppy picture thread! Gorgeous pups!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> The pink collar puppy is so lovely and angelic looking!


thanks Jill, she and red colllar boy are probably the lightest pups I have bred..funny out of 2 dark parents!!!!!!:


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

They are all precious especially the little *******


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I don't know HOW I missed this!! Beautiful pups, Arcane! And I LOVE Guess! What a beautiful girl! Thank you for sharing their pics with us.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*2 week olds....*

our puppies at 2 weeks old


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

So cute! I am going to have to talk my DH into getting a second Golden in the next couple years! I just can't resist. 

I also can't get over the wide range of colors in the same litter. Rocket's litter were all very similar in color...even thr breeder had a hard time telling them apart. Fun to see the variety here. Personally, I love that little light girl with the pink collar.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

They are beautiful, love that one alone on the other end.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*3 week old Code pups :: head shots*

loving these babies!!!!!!!!:--crazy_love:click on the attachment for largest view!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Ms. Orange is my face


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh my... Ms Orange is beautiful... I hope you keep her so we can watch her grow up..I am in LOVE with her big time!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Stunning babies! Thank you for my puppy fix this morning!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

They are adorable!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice collection!


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

OMG I want Mr. Blue! I wish we could add another right now. They're probably all spoken for, anway. What a face on that guy, and so chubby.


----------



## samralf (Aug 11, 2012)

Mr. Brown is adorable!!!! I wouldn't say no to him!!!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

It's just like Hollywood Squares except with beautiful babies as the celebrities!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

love love love - the puppies. Thanks!


----------



## Sadie's mum (Mar 1, 2012)

So, so gorgeous!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*Gucci*

very rarely do I know what puppy I am keeping prior to around 7 weeks:no: but this puppy grabbed me the instant she arrived!!! and bonus for ME, She is DARK!!!!!!!!!:heartbeat:banana:


----------



## Golden4Life (May 6, 2009)

Adorable pups!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

She is quite the cutie...........more pics....please?


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

What a face...


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Awwwww, so cute!


Sent from my iPod touch using PetGuide


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Adorable! You must be so excited!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

arcane said:


> very rarely do I know what puppy I am keeping prior to around 7 weeks:no: but this puppy grabbed me the instant she arrived!!! and bonus for ME, She is DARK!!!!!!!!!:heartbeat:banana:


She is lubberly and chubba chubba...what's her name going to be?


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*our 5 week babies *

I just love these little ones  orange and pink are our girls, the other boys!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Beautiful little baskets of gold! Is green really that much bigger than the rest or is it just the way he/she is sitting?


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

*So so good!*



arcane said:


> I just love these little ones


 
How did you make this photo? It is so so good :--happy:


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

I love #6
Second row, the 3rd one! 

Ahh... love them all


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

they are all pretty consistant, I think green is just closer up! this was made using Picmonkey, a great fun tool for collages or FB covers


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Very pretty puppies.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

arcane said:


> very rarely do I know what puppy I am keeping prior to around 7 weeks:no: but this puppy grabbed me the instant she arrived!!! and bonus for ME, She is DARK!!!!!!!!!:heartbeat:banana:


Is that Ms. Orange? She has been my fave if it is!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I love the face of the purple pup. OMG!!!


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Oh man they are beautiful ! Makes me just want another I'm in love with ms orange! I'm in love with them
All


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

MikaTallulah said:


> Is that Ms. Orange? She has been my fave if it is!


*yes Ms Orange is my keeper  Arcanes Code De La Mode ''Gucci'' *


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

They are soooo cute!


----------



## GeorgiaOnMyMind (May 4, 2010)

Can I have them all? Oh my such adorable chubba chubbas!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

PRECIOUS Babies!!!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh they're wonderful... And getting big so fast. I bet you can almost see their little growth spurts!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Oh my goodness!! Look at all of those adorable balls of fluff!!!  Ms Orange is beautiful--but I'm really like Blue, Green and Purple, too! But I wouldn't kick any of them out of my house. BEAUTIFUL pups!!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Could really use some puppy pics!!!


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

GoldenMum said:


> Could really use some puppy pics!!!


I second that!! Haha


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Theyr'e all so beautiful and so adorable. Your girl Gucci is such a doll, love the name too.


----------

